# Bottling



## Maui Joe (Aug 30, 2004)

In the past I have been bottling from the carboy. I find it such a hassle anymore being that I get no help from the dis-interested. I am presently considering racking again to my primary fermenter being that I have a spigot and it would be more controllable if a mishap should occur. Any comments on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 30, 2004)

I have always bottled from the primary. Toss in 1/4 tsp of sulfite per 6 gallons and you should not have any problem with the additional exposure to oxygen.


One of my customers does not even use the filling tube. She just puts the bottle right under the spigot and turns it on and off as necessary.


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 30, 2004)

I use the carboy, but I bought a automatic bottle filler. It controls the fill point and turns itself off when full.


It can still be a mess, but it works better for me.


I tried the spigot on the primary fermenter when filling some root beer for my son. That was a mess, or I'm just a klutz, I had root beer everywhere.


I tried the springless fillers too. Not bad, but I couldn't get the fill points consistant.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 31, 2004)

I know what you mean! I find it difficult to focus to be consistent on filling the bottles to an acceptable height, then top-up later if necessary. I worry alot about the syphon dangling around in the carboy. Like I stated, I don't get "dis-interested" helpeven if I need it. Just trying to find an easier way out. I guess in future kits, I'll just add the 1/4 tsp of sulphite like George had suggested and use the primary. It would relieve alot of pressure.


----------



## bdavidh (Aug 31, 2004)

Have you tried telling the "dis-interested", if they want a taste later, they better get "interested" now?


That worked once for me, but I'm saving the next threat for when I really need it.


----------



## Maui Joe (Sep 1, 2004)

If I was making cola, they'd be right there....that's the problem. Who ever heard of "Italians" drinking soda and eating spaghetti?



*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## bdavidh (Sep 1, 2004)

Drinkin' a soda/pop/coke/cola is fine as long as they chase it with a nice red wine.


What about a cola wine?


Now that I write that, it doesn't sound very appealing.


----------



## Maui Joe (Sep 2, 2004)

I wonder?



hummm.. Maybe a gallon?*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------

